# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fatturazione in esenzione IVA da professionista a ente pubblico

## LadyMarmot

Buonasera! 
È corretto che un professionista che effettua una docenza per un corso di formazione presso un ente pubblico emetta fattura in esenzione IVA (art. 14 comma 10 legge 537/1993)?    :Embarrassment:  Scusate, probabilmente è una domanda banale, ma mi vengono tutti i dubbi del mondo, perché in 13 anni di attività professionale non ho mai fatturato senza IVA.

----------


## forstmeier

> Buonasera! 
> È corretto che un professionista che effettua una docenza per un corso di formazione presso un ente pubblico emetta fattura in esenzione IVA (art. 14 comma 10 legge 537/1993)?    Scusate, probabilmente è una domanda banale, ma mi vengono tutti i dubbi del mondo, perché in 13 anni di attività professionale non ho mai fatturato senza IVA.

  Scusi, è possibile sapere quale è questa ente pubblica ?  
- E' una richiesta da parte dell'Ente Pubblica ?
- Che cosa dice in proposito l'articolo 14 di questa legge che non La convince ? 
saluti, 
.

----------


## LadyMarmot

> Scusi, è possibile sapere quale è questa ente pubblica ?  
> - E' una richiesta da parte dell'Ente Pubblica ?
> - Che cosa dice in proposito l'articolo 14 di questa legge che non La convince ? 
> saluti, 
> .

  
Sì, la richiesta arriva da un Ente Pubblico Nazionale di Ricerca ed è, a mio parere, fondata: la legge mi pare assolutamente chiara in merito al diritto dell'Ente all'esenzione IVA.  _
10. I versamenti eseguiti dagli enti pubblici per l'esecuzione di corsi di formazione, aggiornamento, riqualificazione e riconversione del personale costituiscono in ogni caso corrispettivi di prestazioni di servizi esenti dall'imposta sul valore aggiunto, ai sensi dell'art. 10 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633_ 
Semplicemente non sapevo se un professionista potesse fatturare in esenzione IVA. 
(ovviamente non sono un commercialista, ma il professionista in questione...  :Big Grin: )

----------


## forstmeier

> Sì, la richiesta arriva da un Ente Pubblico Nazionale di Ricerca ed è, a mio parere, fondata: la legge mi pare assolutamente chiara in merito al diritto dell'Ente all'esenzione IVA.  _
> 10. I versamenti eseguiti dagli enti pubblici per l'esecuzione di corsi di formazione, aggiornamento, riqualificazione e riconversione del personale costituiscono in ogni caso corrispettivi di prestazioni di servizi esenti dall'imposta sul valore aggiunto, ai sensi dell'art. 10 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633_ 
> Semplicemente non sapevo se un professionista potesse fatturare in esenzione IVA. 
> (ovviamente non sono un commercialista, ma il professionista in questione... )

   *Nota:*
1)
Con effetto a decorrere dal 1° gennaio *1994*, l'articolo 14, comma 10, della L. 24 dicembre 1993, n. 537 prevede un regime di esenzione da Iva, ai sensi dell'articolo 10, comma 1, n. 20) del D.P.R. 633/1972, per i corrispettivi versati dagli enti pubblici a fronte dell'esecuzione di corsi di formazione, aggiornamento, riqualificazione e riconversione del personale.  
2)
La disposizione di cui al comma 10 del citato articolo 14 non contiene alcuna indicazione in merito alle caratteristiche dei soggetti che effettuano nei confronti di enti pubblici prestazioni aventi ad oggetto l'esecuzione dei corsi di formazione. Pertanto, per tali corsi, l'esenzione dall'applicazione dell'Iva non è subordinata alla condizione che si tratti di istituti riconosciuti da Pubbliche Amministrazioni (o da organismi a loro volta riconosciuti da Pubbliche Amministrazioni) ovvero da Onlus. Non rileva, inoltre, che i partecipanti al corso siano dipendenti dell'ente pubblico che effettua i versamenti, né che il corso sia riservato esclusivamente al personale dipendente. 
3) *CORSI di FORMAZIONE ORGANIZZATI in PROPRIO* - ASSOGGETTAMENTO ad IVA: nella risoluzione del 4 aprile 2003, n. 84/E sono considerate soggette ad Iva le prestazioni di servizi ricevute dagli enti pubblici che organizzano in proprio i corsi di formazione.  
4) *DOCENZE di LIBERI PROFESSIONISTI in CORSI di FORMAZIONE* - ASSOGGETTAMENTO ad IVA: in merito all'ultimo punto elencato sopra, il quale è stato oggetto in passato di controverse interpretazioni, la risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 4 aprile 2003, n. 84/E chiarisce che, se i corsi di formazione e aggiornamento del personale sono effettuati da docenti liberi professionisti incaricati direttamente dall'ente pubblico, i compensi corrisposti a favore di tali docenti non rientrano nella previsione agevolativa dell'esenzione da Iva prevista dal comma 10 dell'articolo 14 della L. 537/1993 (si vedano anche la risoluzione del 30 luglio 1990, n. 430290, la risoluzione del 12 maggio 1995, n. 119/E e la risoluzione del 2 novembre 2000, n. 164/E).
È, invece, applicabile l'esenzione da Iva se l'esecuzione di un corso di formazione nei confronti di un ente pubblico avviene incaricando un organismo esistente e specializzato in tale attività e dotato di adeguata struttura (risoluzione del 2 agosto 1994, n. 24)   *PRESTAZIONI DIDATTICHE* RESE da un INSEGNANTE PRIVATO: l'articolo 10, comma 1, numero 20, ultimo capoverso, del D.P.R. 633/1972 stabilisce l'esenzione da Iva per le lezioni. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 4) *DOCENZE di LIBERI PROFESSIONISTI in CORSI di FORMAZIONE* - ASSOGGETTAMENTO ad IVA: in merito all'ultimo punto elencato sopra, il quale è stato oggetto in passato di controverse interpretazioni, la risoluzione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 4 aprile 2003, n. 84/E chiarisce che, se i corsi di formazione e aggiornamento del personale sono effettuati da docenti liberi professionisti incaricati direttamente dall'ente pubblico, i compensi corrisposti a favore di tali docenti *non rientrano nella previsione agevolativa dell'esenzione da Iva prevista dal comma 10 dell'articolo 14 della L. 537/1993* (si vedano anche la risoluzione del 30 luglio 1990, n. 430290, la risoluzione del 12 maggio 1995, n. 119/E e la risoluzione del 2 novembre 2000, n. 164/E).
> È, invece, applicabile l'esenzione da Iva se l'esecuzione di un corso di formazione nei confronti di un ente pubblico avviene incaricando un organismo esistente e specializzato in tale attività e dotato di adeguata struttura (risoluzione del 2 agosto 1994, n. 24)

  Nel senso che la sua prestazione è ivata!
Sono anche io per l'assoggettamento ad Iva della prestazione; la perplessità di ladymarmot era anche la mia.

----------


## LadyMarmot

Wow, Forstmeier, questa sì che è una risposta!!! 
Esaminata la documentazione richiamata, in particolare la risoluzione 84/E del 2003, mi pare chiaro che la prestazione di docenza per un corso organizzato dall'ente pubblico presso la propria sede e con proprie strutture deva essere soggetta ad IVA. _(e speriamo di non perdere l'incarico per questo motivo, dato che da quello che mi ha detto il committente, l'assoggettamento ad IVA della prestazione si tradurrebbe in un costo aggiuntivo per l'ente  È possibile che l'IVA non sia deducibile per loro? )_  
Sentiti ringraziamenti a tutti coloro che hanno dedicato un po' del loro tempo alla risposta a questo quesito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> _(e speriamo di non perdere l'incarico per questo motivo, dato che da quello che mi ha detto il committente, l'assoggettamento ad IVA della prestazione si tradurrebbe in un costo aggiuntivo per l'ente  È possibile che l'IVA non sia deducibile per loro? )_

  Possibilissimo. Verosimilmente, questa cosa si tradurrà in una riduzione del 21% del tuo compenso ....  :Mad:

----------


## LadyMarmot

> Possibilissimo. Verosimilmente, questa cosa si tradurrà in una riduzione del 21% del tuo compenso ....

  Sono lieta di constatare che c'è ancora gente onesta in giro: mi hanno ringraziato per le informazioni e assegnato l'incarico, alle condizioni che avevo proposto e confermando l'applicazione dell'IVA.
Un buon modo di iniziare l'anno!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sono lieta di constatare che c'è ancora gente onesta in giro: mi hanno ringraziato per le informazioni e assegnato l'incarico, alle condizioni che avevo proposto e confermando l'applicazione dell'IVA.
> Un buon modo di iniziare l'anno!

  Meglio così. Io constato altresì che oggi definiamo "onesta" gente che fa solo il proprio dovere.

----------


## LadyMarmot

Tristemente vero...

----------


## forstmeier

> Tristemente vero...

  Bella notizia. Sono contento. 
saluti,
.

----------

